# Water Damaged Ceiling / Wall near Fireplace



## YoMa (Jan 10, 2011)

First off - I believe the roofers have finally fixed the leak that was from the flashing around the chimney.

Info: House 1953; wood burning fire place; chimney rebuilt from roof up; fireplace not in use but does work.  I have a fireplace/chimney that is on a west facing exterior wall.  3 of the 4 chimney walls are on the exterior.  Water damaged the ceiling and the wall.

What is the proper way to repair the wall?
Is there special drywall that should be used when covering a chimney stack?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2011)

YoMa, welcome to House Repair Talk. Chimneys leaks are sometimes hard to diagnose. Flashing is one issue. Improperly installed or reusing old flashing can and will sometimes be a problem. When I hear the roofer finally fixed the leaky flashing, it usually means they patched it till it leaks again. A proper chimney flashing should not leak from the start.

Now thats not the only reason a chimney will leak. Water absorption in the mortar and brick, from the sides and top of the chimney, will also show signs of leaking in the same area as flashing. Tuck pointing and sealing of the chimney may be required. I wouldn't fix the drywall till you are positive the water issue is resolved.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2011)

remove and replace or at least dry the insulation in the attic around the chimny. Leave insulation out for a while to allow drying


----------

